# Mini and SkipMode



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

Please allow mini to utilize skip mode with "non-host" recordings as long as the recording is done on a skip mode equipped Tivo. I like to use a secondary tivo as the host to prevent tuner conflicts; but, that puts most recordings I watch on a "non-host" box. Feel greedy asking since I'm so happy to get skip mode...finally!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This feels like a bug. If you stream a show from one TiVo to another SkipMode works. It's only the Mini that can't do this.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is your non-host TiVo a Roamio or better?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In my case I have both a Bolt and a Roamio. SkipMode works for the host, but if I select the other from the Device list the shows have skip icon but skip doesn't actually work. If I switch the host to that same TiVo skip works as expected. 

By contrast if I do the exact same thing from either TiVo it works as expected. So this seems to be a Mini specific bug.


----------



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

To confirm, both tivos are roamios, one pro and one plus. I can switch hosts and skip mode works with shows recorded on the host; but, not with non host recorded shows. Skip mode works roamio to roamio regardless of where the show was recorded.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Exactly what I'm seeing. Seems like a bug to me since TiVo to TiVo should essentially be the same as selecting a secondary TiVo on the Mini.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Have to say, bug or enhancement needed, I want to see this fixed as well. I have a Roamio Plus and a basic Roamio. I do most of the recording on the plus and use the Roamio basic as a tuner host for my minis, but now I have to switch the host to the Plus to use skipmode on Minis.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

TivoJD said:


> Have to say, bug or enhancement needed, I want to see this fixed as well. I have a Roamio Plus and a basic Roamio. I do most of the recording on the plus and use the Roamio basic as a tuner host for my minis, but now I have to switch the host to the Plus to use skipmode on Minis.


My host on one mini is a series 4 and skip doesn't work if recordings from that is selected. But if I select either Roamio to stream from Skip works. I do not have to switch the host of the mini though.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

joewom said:


> My host on one mini is a series 4 and skip doesn't work if recordings from that is selected. But if I select either Roamio to stream from Skip works. I do not have to switch the host of the mini though.


Interesting, my setup with no Premiere doesn't work that way. I have to change hosts to the one that has the show recorded on it for Skipmode to work on the Minis even though all boxes are Skipmode enabled.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

TivoJD said:


> Interesting, my setup with no Premiere doesn't work that way. I have to change hosts to the one that has the show recorded on it for Skipmode to work on the Minis even though all boxes are Skipmode enabled.


I will double check tonight. But I know for a fact that skip shows on the list from both Roamios on the Mini that the host is a XL4. I will make sure it does in fact SKIP tonight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The skip icon shows, but skip doesn't actually work. I initially thought it would work too, because of the icons, but when you play a show D doesn't do anything.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The skip icon shows, but skip doesn't actually work. I initially thought it would work too, because of the icons, but when you play a show D doesn't do anything.


More I think about it I can't remember using it. Its one in the room and by that time I am usually very tired. Only know for sure I saw the skip


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did the same thing. For a long time I assumed it worked because it had the icons, but never actually tried it. Not until recently did I realize that even though it shows the icons it doesn't actually work.


----------

